# Advise needed dealing with Portuguese Embassy in Abu Dhabi or Riyadh?



## Covert

Hi
I am new to this so please guide me where you can.

I am an ex-Bahrain Expatriate now living in Goa, India.

I am currently trying to process by Portuguese Immigration Paperwork and hold a Bahrain issued *Birth Certificate which needs to be Notarized (attested) and Translated by the nearest Portuguese Embassy/Consulate to Bahrain* but I am receiving conflicting information where I should be sending my certificate to, Abu Dhabi or Riyadh?

I have tried tirelessly to contact both embassies but never get answered.
I have tried emailing them and no one replies.
My Immigration Agent can't help dealing with other Portuguese Embassies other than the one in Goa.

Time is running out and hoped other fellow Indians/Goans living in Abu Dhabi who may have experience in this area and are able to assist and guide me here.

I await anyone's sympathetic response please. 

Pat


----------



## Juan Sanchez

*Juan Sanchez*

before the embassy opened, I had someone's UAE birth certificate authenticated and notarised in Riyadh as that was the embassy responsible for the entire gulf region. My guess is that is still the same as the number of applicants in AD is massive, it's like another consulate to serve Goans.

Will ask and post on here, once done or post ur mobile number and I can call you.



Covert said:


> Hi
> I am new to this so please guide me where you can.
> 
> I am an ex-Bahrain Expatriate now living in Goa, India.
> 
> I am currently trying to process by Portuguese Immigration Paperwork and hold a Bahrain issued *Birth Certificate which needs to be Notarized (attested) and Translated by the nearest Portuguese Embassy/Consulate to Bahrain* but I am receiving conflicting information where I should be sending my certificate to, Abu Dhabi or Riyadh?
> 
> I have tried tirelessly to contact both embassies but never get answered.
> I have tried emailing them and no one replies.
> My Immigration Agent can't help dealing with other Portuguese Embassies other than the one in Goa.
> 
> Time is running out and hoped other fellow Indians/Goans living in Abu Dhabi who may have experience in this area and are able to assist and guide me here.
> 
> I await anyone's sympathetic response please.
> 
> Pat


----------



## rsinner

why not contact the consulate in Goa or the embassy in Delhi and ask them whether Bahrain falls under the Riyadh or the UAE embassy?

In any case, you may have to contact an agent as the birth certificate will need to be first attested by the relevant Bahraini authority and/or the Bahraini ministry of foreign affairs (or whatever the equivalent is) before the Portuguese embassy attests it.


----------



## rsinner

out of curiosity I looked at this.
Bahrein - Ásia - Rede consular - Portal das Comunidades Portuguesas

the English translation is:
*There is no permanent Portuguese diplomatic representation. Matters relating to this country are accompanied by the Embassy of Portugal in Riyadh.*

Good luck! (you will need it)


----------



## Covert

Juan Sanchez said:


> before the embassy opened, I had someone's UAE birth certificate authenticated and notarised in Riyadh as that was the embassy responsible for the entire gulf region. My guess is that is still the same as the number of applicants in AD is massive, it's like another consulate to serve Goans.
> 
> Will ask and post on here, once done or post ur mobile number and I can call you.


Ola
Thank you for reading my post and appreciate your support and suggestions.

I can give you my mobile number in India but don't want you to incur international calling charges calling Goa..so I wouldn't mind keeping in contact by email instead? 
/snip/

Whilst I am getting misleading information by my immigration agent in Goa to approach the Portuguese Embassy in Abu Dhabi to get the Notarization & Translations actioned, .. so I am concerned about having to send such important documents to either Embassies only to find that they could reject the work or worse, misplace the documents.

So I would also need to identify a Courier who can manage this well directly with the Embassies. Any suggestions please?


----------



## Covert

rsinner said:


> why not contact the consulate in Goa or the embassy in Delhi and ask them whether Bahrain falls under the Riyadh or the UAE embassy?
> 
> In any case, you may have to contact an agent as the birth certificate will need to be first attested by the relevant Bahraini authority and/or the Bahraini ministry of foreign affairs (or whatever the equivalent is) before the Portuguese embassy attests it.


Ola
Thanks for your reply and appreciate all your suggestions.

I am already in the process of getting my Birth Certificate notarized by the Bahrain Ministry of Foreign Affairs as we speak.
Once that is done, I need to determine if the Portuguese Embassy in Riyadh or Abu Dhabi is the one to assist me with notarizing and translating the Birth Certificates.
Then comes the issue of, who/which specialized services I could use to despatch the documents to either embassy for notarization & translations.

Any suggestions are welcome.

Thanks

Pat


----------



## Covert

Please continue sending me advise on this subject as it is helpful.

Meanwhile, I need to identify someone or a Courier Service who would be able to assist in dispatching my documents to the respective Portuguese Embassy in Riyadh or Abu Dhabi and then return them back to me in India safely and securely.

Can anyone help please?


----------



## Juan Sanchez

*Juan*



Covert said:


> Please continue sending me advise on this subject as it is helpful.
> 
> Meanwhile, I need to identify someone or a Courier Service who would be able to assist in dispatching my documents to the respective Portuguese Embassy in Riyadh or Abu Dhabi and then return them back to me in India safely and securely.
> 
> Can anyone help please?


Hi,

I spoke to the Portuguses Embassy in Abu Dhabi today. They are responsible for documents issued in the UAE, Kuwait and Iraq. All other countries must be submitted to Riyadh.

Once u have ur document legalised by the Baharini ministry of Foreign Affairs, you will need to get it to the embassy in Riyadh. They do the translation into Portuguese from English/ Arabic and attest the document for a small fee but best to get them to do it.
I dealt with the consular who was very helpful. His name is Luis Almedia, so if you contact the embassy try and see if he is still around. Otherwise ask for the new consular in charge.

ADDRESS:
Portuguese Embassy in Riyadh, Saudi Arabia

Pension Public Agency Complex
Al-Fazari Square
Office S -14 (Ground Floor)
P.O. Box 94 328
Riyadh 11 693
Saudi Arabia
TELEPHONE(+966) 11 48 269 64
(+966) 11 48 221 47
FAX(+966) 11 48 269 81
(+966) 11 48 273 36

HEAD OF MISSION Maria Vieira Botelho de Sousa, Ambassador

Hope this helps


----------



## Juan Sanchez

By the way the embassy is located in the Dipolmatic Quater. If you give me ur contact number I will call you. Don't worry about call charges as calling India is cheap but mobile number is better than landline given its the rainy season. I cannot include emails here as I am new to this service and it blocks me posting it.

JSH


----------



## BedouGirl

Juan Sanchez said:


> By the way the embassy is located in the Dipolmatic Quater. If you give me ur contact number I will call you. Don't worry about call charges as calling India is cheap but mobile number is better than landline given its the rainy season. I cannot include emails here as I am new to this service and it blocks me posting it. JSH


A reminder that posting personal contact details is not permitted on the forum. PMs kick in after five posts have been made. Thank you.


----------



## Covert

Juan Sanchez said:


> By the way the embassy is located in the Dipolmatic Quater. If you give me ur contact number I will call you. Don't worry about call charges as calling India is cheap but mobile number is better than landline given its the rainy season. I cannot include emails here as I am new to this service and it blocks me posting it.
> 
> JSH


Thanks


----------



## Covert

Juan Sanchez said:


> Hi,
> 
> I spoke to the Portuguses Embassy in Abu Dhabi today. They are responsible for documents issued in the UAE, Kuwait and Iraq. All other countries must be submitted to Riyadh.
> 
> Once u have ur document legalised by the Baharini ministry of Foreign Affairs, you will need to get it to the embassy in Riyadh. They do the translation into Portuguese from English/ Arabic and attest the document for a small fee but best to get them to do it.
> I dealt with the consular who was very helpful. His name is Luis Almedia, so if you contact the embassy try and see if he is still around. Otherwise ask for the new consular in charge.
> 
> ADDRESS:
> Portuguese Embassy in Riyadh, Saudi Arabia
> 
> Pension Public Agency Complex
> Al-Fazari Square
> Office S -14 (Ground Floor)
> P.O. Box 94 328
> Riyadh 11 693
> Saudi Arabia
> TELEPHONE(+966) 11 48 269 64
> (+966) 11 48 221 47
> FAX(+966) 11 48 269 81
> (+966) 11 48 273 36
> 
> HEAD OF MISSION Maria Vieira Botelho de Sousa, Ambassador
> 
> Hope this helps


Thanks Jaun, appreciate your help.
I've made contact with Riyadh Portugues Embassy now and have got confirmation of what's needed.
I need to submit the proper documentation directly with them for Notorization and Translation now.

I'll need to do some research on who I could use to despatch the documents, someone who I can trust to ensure the process is full circle so I can have the documents returned back to me in India.

Anyone knows of such a service?


----------



## rsinner

If you were in Delhi, I would have suggested hanging around the UAE embassy. There will be a number of "agents".
BLS is the official agent for the Indian MEA for a number of activities. They provide a number of attestation services. Contact them?
Indian Certificate Attestation in Saudi Arabia, Indian Documents Attestation Services

Surely they will have an India number as well.


----------

